# Greenfield



## azure (Nov 10, 2020)

Is greenfield still being used? If so what is greenfield and why is it used? What can you find and use in greenfield?


----------



## azure (Nov 10, 2020)

And is everyone allowed to use it? Like will I get in trouble if I use it?


----------



## MrT (Nov 10, 2020)

Greenfield is the system used to look up metrics.  Everyone can use it but most people dont really need to know.  You can look at forecasts for sfs, backroom details, trailer unload details.  What would be your reason for using it?  Most team members dont need to use it and would just eat into your time to do your job anyway.  If its about your individual metrics your team lead should be able to get them for you and should be doing so already anyways.


----------



## azure (Nov 10, 2020)

MrT said:


> Greenfield is the system used to look up metrics.  Everyone can use it but most people dont really need to know.  You can look at forecasts for sfs, backroom details, trailer unload details.  What would be your reason for using it?  Most team members dont need to use it and would just eat into your time to do your job anyway.  If its about your individual metrics your team lead should be able to get them for you and should be doing so already anyways.


I’m a guest advocate so could I use it to get drive up stats? Will I get in trouble if I use it? I kind of want to use it to see our stats.


----------



## MrT (Nov 10, 2020)

Idk what stats there are for drive up.  Probably should considering im a fulfillment tl.  I just make sure that the drive up wait time on mpm is good and check in to make sure there are not problem with orders.  Tbh i should probably be more vigilant in looking to see how many items are missing, damaged, or expired.  Drive up wait time is on mpm so you dont really need greenfield.  Can also see sales through drive up and order pick up on mpm.  Can always ask your team lead or etl.  I like when my team members take an interest in there job, but you are their to do a job and that cant get in the way of that.


----------



## seasonaldude (Nov 10, 2020)

azure said:


> I’m a guest advocate so could I use it to get drive up stats? Will I get in trouble if I use it? I kind of want to use it to see our stats.



What drive up stats are you looking for exactly? They are easy to acess in Greenfield. But, as MrT said, the info you need is in MPM for that.


----------



## DBZ (Nov 10, 2020)

azure said:


> I’m a guest advocate so could I use it to get drive up stats? Will I get in trouble if I use it? I kind of want to use it to see our stats.



Go the MPM app, click fulfillment, click pickup and you will see the drive up times for today, yesterday, week to date, month to date, and year to date.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 10, 2020)

You have no time to look on greenfield. Mpm is your friend.


----------



## Loading (Nov 11, 2020)

mpm doesn't give individual drive up times for each tm, it gives the store averages only. OP might be asking if they can see individual times instead.


----------

